# Stratford



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Just home from Stratford Rally. Many thanks to Richard and Mary who did a fantastic job despite the initial problems with mud.

We had a great time, made some new friends and haven't laughed so much in a long time. The BBQ's were a huge success thanks to all the hard work by the organisers.

Alec and Gina


----------

